# NYU Tisch Dramatic Writing Interviews



## Miriam May (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello. This is my first post.

Has anyone else been contacted by Tisch Dramatic Writing for phone interview? I had mine, but the whole process was quite bizzare, and I am wondering what others' experiences are.

This is for NYC not Asia, but I'm open to hear anyone's experiences!

Thanks!

MM


----------



## pintobeans (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Mariam,

I applied to the Dramatic Writing program as well, but haven't heard from them.

If you don't mind, how/when were you contacted and when was the interview?  

And tell us a little about what it was like...

Thanks,
P


----------



## wopdom (Mar 11, 2008)

First post as well.  I also applied to Tisch DW and am interested in when you were notified about the interview, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## Miriam May (Mar 11, 2008)

I got an email last friday saying that someone would be calling me "within the next few days" to discuss my interest in the program. Then, monday morning--without warning-- I get a call on my cell phone from the interviewer. She was very nice but I felt totally caught off guard.  At the beginning of the interview she admitted that she hadnt even looked at my file so she knew nothing about me. I wasn't sure what to make of that... The interview lasted around ten to fifteen minutes. I was really nervous because I felt unprepared and as if I wasnt given a chance to put my best foot forward. 

So that's what happened. here's hoping for the best...!


----------



## wopdom (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, Miriam.


----------



## pkd (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anyone know if dramatic writing interviews are required for admission?


----------



## theseus214s (Mar 11, 2008)

I also applied but have not heard anything.  But I do know someone who applied last year and was accepted without an interview.  Perhaps there's hope afterall.


----------



## pintobeans (Mar 16, 2008)

I spoke to someone in the department on Thursday the 13th and probed them for info:  

Apparently in the past they've let any number of students into the program without interview, but now are transitioning into having everyone interviewed by phone before admission.  With that said, it seemed unclear if everyone admitted this year would have a phone interview - possibly not.

But there is hope for us idlers, because they haven't finished the interview process.  Their offices are closed next week for Spring break, and they'll resume, and probably finish, their calls/emails the first week of April.

P


----------



## theseus214s (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, so I just got off the phone with the office of dramatic writing and, like pinto said, I didn't really get a clear answer.  I asked if they were interviewing potential cadidates and the lady said "no, not really."  She said acceptance letters should be sent the last two weeks of March and possibly into the first week of April.


----------



## FarhanAli (Mar 18, 2008)

I've also heard in the past that NYU admits students without interviewing them. This process is starting to get long. I've already got into my top choice (Northwestern) but I still want to hear back from other schools before I decide.


----------



## FarhanAli (Mar 18, 2008)

> Originally posted by Miriam May:
> I got an email last friday saying that someone would be calling me "within the next few days" to discuss my interest in the program. Then, monday morning--without warning-- I get a call on my cell phone from the interviewer. She was very nice but I felt totally caught off guard.  At the beginning of the interview she admitted that she hadnt even looked at my file so she knew nothing about me. I wasn't sure what to make of that... The interview lasted around ten to fifteen minutes. I was really nervous because I felt unprepared and as if I wasnt given a chance to put my best foot forward.
> 
> So that's what happened. here's hoping for the best...!



Oh man! I'd feel totally off guard as well. That sucks that it happened that way. What if you didn't pick up your phone? Or what if they woke you up in the morning. I guess it could be worse, but man that makes me nervous...

Btw, what sort of things did they ask you? It sounded like it was short so I guess it was the usual questions like: 1.) Why NYU, 2.) Why should we pick you, 3.) Why are you interested in film, etc?


----------



## wopdom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm glad this thread is staying alive.  Does anyone have a sense of how many people have been either contacted about getting a call or actually called?  I can't tell if Miriam is one of few who've been called so far or just the only one on this site.  

To be honest, when they told pintobeans that they'd be closed over the spring break I considered it a blow-off, since I know they are open.  Maybe they are just trying to deflect constant calls about decisions until letters go out?  Any ideas?


----------



## Miriam May (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi FarhanAli:

Congrats on Northwestern! It must be nice to know.

It did occur to me after that phone interview that I could have (and maybe should have) told her that it was a bad time, and she needed to call back later. Then I could have prepared a bit. But, I panicked and kind of just wanted to get it over with.

She asked me what kinds of movies I want to make, what are my goals and what are my influences. I think that was basically it. It was fairly short. She had not read my file so she did not ask about anything I had submitted. 

I find it disturbing that I am the only person so far that had this experience. Maybe I dreamed the whole thing up?

I hope we hear sooooon. (and i hope nobody from admissions has discovered this crazy msg board!)


----------



## FarhanAli (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Miriam! Try not to worry too much about the interview. I bet you did fine.


----------



## Baron (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey all,

I applied to NYU Grad Dramatic Writing this year too. I have not received any notification yey or nay yet, nor have I received any word about a phone interview. 

To boot, I'm primarily a PLAYWRIGHT (you study screenwriting/playwrighting/TV writing simultaneously in the program) so I'm even more unsure if the lack of a phone interview is thumbs up or down for me! 

Miriam it's strange to me that they interviewed you but that the interview was so generalized... didn't even seem like it was a member of the selections committee, since they didn't ask you specific questions about your application, or  about the script you submitted. It's really great you got interviewed, but I'm trying to figure out why, what they were after, what they wanted to learn about you?

Ugh, this has made an already stressful wait 1000% more stressful! Once anyone hears, please post. 

Good luck to us all!!!


----------



## Miriam May (Mar 24, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## luverbouy (Mar 24, 2008)

Miriam May,
I had a very similar situation to yours with the interview.  When the interviewer phoned me on a Sunday, it was at a bad time and I did request that we speak at another time.  I made an appointment and called her back that evening.  She was very positive, but I still felt unprepared.  She also said that she did not have my file in front of her and was not familiar with my script (?). Afterwards, I felt that was odd and it was clearly not my best interview.  I am resolve to think "they" just wanted to hear our voices and get a sense of what we are like as people(?).  That's all I could determine.  She was very nice and positive, but no I have not heard any more.  Will keep you posted!


----------



## theseus214s (Mar 24, 2008)

Ihaven't heard anything.  I was told letters would be mailed this week and next.  I'm still confused why some people are getting interviews.  The department of dramatic writing told me that they were not doing interviews this year.  Maybe that's a bad sign for me.


----------



## wopdom (Mar 24, 2008)

I haven't heard anything either.  I'll admit I still had some hope when it was only Miriam had heard, but I'm afraid we're out of luck.


----------



## Miriam May (Mar 24, 2008)

i did just get a call saying i was accepted. wanted to let everyone know and wish everyone best of luck.

much love,

MM


----------



## Miriam May (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello. This is my first post.

Has anyone else been contacted by Tisch Dramatic Writing for phone interview? I had mine, but the whole process was quite bizzare, and I am wondering what others' experiences are.

This is for NYC not Asia, but I'm open to hear anyone's experiences!

Thanks!

MM


----------



## wopdom (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us posted throughout, Miriam.


----------



## theseus214s (Mar 24, 2008)

Has anyone else heard anything?  Interview or acceptance call?


----------



## luverbouy (Mar 24, 2008)

not me, not yet.  Now I'm freaking out a little.  Had an interview....thought I could be in the running.  Congrats Miriam May!


----------



## pintobeans (Mar 24, 2008)

Just got off the phone with the terse receptionist at the DW dept.  She said that letters are being sent out this week and next.  I asked her if I hadn't  received a phone interview does that count me out from being accepted?  She  would only say, "Wait for the letter".

I don't know what the big secret is with this interview/no interview stuff.  If everyone who's accepted has a phone interview just say so.  If not, say so.  I hate you, NYU Tisch Rita and Burton Goldberg Dramatic Writing Department, because you hate me.


----------



## wopdom (Mar 24, 2008)

Call me a pessimist but I find it highly unlikely that those of us who didn't get a phone interview and didn't get called with notification of acceptance today will get a letter in the mail telling us we got in.  I can be that harsh because I am among the rejects...


----------



## luverbouy (Mar 24, 2008)

No call today, but I'm still thinking about the snoopy-dance I'll have when they do.    
If/when folks do call the department, I would keep it nice.  Those guys are probably inundated with calls.  Not worth the hating. You never know.  I had a friend who talked his way off the "wait list" for his Columbia MBA, and got in. keeping hope alive!


----------



## theseus214s (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone hear anything yet today?


----------



## Baron (Mar 25, 2008)

No. I think it's over.


----------



## Antoinette (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Everybody. I'm brand new here. So I got waitlisted for Tisch Dramatic Writing Graduate School. Anybody know the chances of getting in? And did anybody else get waitlisted?


----------



## Baron (Mar 25, 2008)

Antoinette,
How'd you find out--call, email, letter?


----------



## Antoinette (Mar 25, 2008)

I got an email today to log in to my online Tisch account. There there was a letter stating that I got waitlisted and needed to send an email to remain on the waitlist. 

I think some people may be able to check their acceptance status if they applied via an online account.


----------



## luverbouy (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh yes. WAIT LIST!  The drama continues...The fat lady is not even warming-up in my mind.  I love this.  Wondering how many people are on this lovely list.  Betting it is all part of the master plan of DRAMATIC WRITING. Can we put "waitlisted" in the dictionary as a verb? passive, ugh.  Put together a list and watch the drama continue.  Cool. I am still keeping the faith, my peeps.


----------



## theseus214s (Mar 27, 2008)

Has anybody else heard anything?


----------



## pintobeans (Mar 27, 2008)

sniff.


----------



## pintobeans (Apr 2, 2008)

They are printing the letters right now.

By my estimation they'll have the envelopes stuffed tomorrow, addressed friday, stamped on tuesday (after a day of rest monday), and picked up by the postal service by wednesday.


----------



## theseus214s (Apr 2, 2008)

So, I'm assuming if we weren't called then we are reected, right?  Is there still hope to make the waitlist?


----------



## Baron (Apr 2, 2008)

Uh, yes. Rejected. It's over.


----------



## mellowphone (Apr 2, 2008)

And the plot thickens:
This is my first post here, but I thought you might want to hear about my call to the admissions people. I specified that I was a Dramatic Writing Graduate applicant, and asked if it was a negative that I had not yet heard.
I was told that letters didn't start getting sent out until last Thursday, and "not to worry about it just yet."
Is there hope? I guess we'll find out. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## luverbouy (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes, I phoned today as well. I wanted to make sure they had received my email accepting my "wait list status".  I was told also that it would be as late as May for any offers were made to folks on the wait list.  So, here I am waiting.  On the wait list.


----------



## pintobeans (Apr 10, 2008)

Anyone receive anything in the mail from NYU?  I talked to them on Tuesday and they said they sent stuff out LAST WEEK.  I live in Brooklyn and haven't received anything.

(I was not interviewed or waitlisted)


----------



## Miriam May (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello. This is my first post.

Has anyone else been contacted by Tisch Dramatic Writing for phone interview? I had mine, but the whole process was quite bizzare, and I am wondering what others' experiences are.

This is for NYC not Asia, but I'm open to hear anyone's experiences!

Thanks!

MM


----------



## theseus214s (Apr 10, 2008)

Nope.  I've heard nothing.


----------



## J Kemazi (May 9, 2008)

Anyone on these forums get accepted to Dramatic Writing MFA for the NYC campus? I think Miriam May did and declined... anyone else? 

Any new developments with the wait-listers?


----------

